# Travelling Faux Funnel



## Soap Techniques (Feb 15, 2016)

Several months ago I saw this amazing soap made by La Perle:
https://www.instagram.com/p/7CCaFzLSMH/
I fell in love with it and tried right away to make something similar, so here were my first 2 attemps at this soap technique.

This one is scented with brambleberry's Kumquat: 






The 2nd soap is scented with daystar's Paradise, I call it "carnival":


----------



## LisaAnne (Feb 15, 2016)

Both are gorgeous!


----------



## CaraBou (Feb 15, 2016)

Nice! I especially like the kumquat.  I would have called that one a wall pour, but the second one does seems a little different.  I guess some pours are made away from the wall too?


----------



## dibbles (Feb 15, 2016)

I wish my first two attempts at anything turned out like that. Beautiful soaps.


----------



## snappyllama (Feb 16, 2016)

Just lovely, the colors are so distinct and vibrant!


----------



## shunt2011 (Feb 16, 2016)

Those are just stunning!


----------



## songwind (Feb 16, 2016)

Do you mind telling us how the travelling faux funnel swirl works?

Based on the name and the look I'd guess that it's the faux funnel swirl, but moving the point of the pour every 2 times?

Eric


----------



## cmzaha (Feb 16, 2016)

songwind said:


> Do you mind telling us how the travelling faux funnel swirl works?
> 
> Based on the name and the look I'd guess that it's the faux funnel swirl, but moving the point of the pour every 2 times?
> 
> Eric


I was also wondering how to do the traveling faux funnel swirl. Those are gorgeous soaps and I especially like the second one with all the bright colors. Would be fun to try


----------



## lenarenee (Feb 16, 2016)

Both designs are beautiful and the name carnival is very apt!  Are those neon colors? Never bought neons before because I didn't think I'd like them but...:think:!


----------



## Steve85569 (Feb 16, 2016)

This could be the March Challenge preview....


----------



## kchaystack (Feb 16, 2016)

Steve85569 said:


> This could be the March Challenge preview....



OH!  That would be fun!  

Who is running the next challenge?


----------



## galaxyMLP (Feb 16, 2016)

Sorry, not the March challenge, although the soaps are absolutely stunning. I'm sure we'll file this away for future challenges.  I am running next months challenge.


----------



## Soap Techniques (Feb 16, 2016)

Thank you everybody! 



lenarenee said:


> Both designs are beautiful and the name carnival is very apt! Are those neon colors? Never bought neons before because I didn't think I'd like them but...:think:!


No, I found that many neon colors are bleeding, so I stopped using them. The colors used were all mica from Nurture Soap.


----------



## Soap Techniques (Feb 16, 2016)

CaraBou said:


> Nice! I especially like the kumquat. I would have called that one a wall pour, but the second one does seems a little different. I guess some pours are made away from the wall too?


 
No, neither is the wall pour, it's the same technique for the both soaps just the trace was different.


----------



## Soap Techniques (Feb 16, 2016)

songwind said:


> Do you mind telling us how the travelling faux funnel swirl works?
> 
> Based on the name and the look I'd guess that it's the faux funnel swirl, but moving the point of the pour every 2 times?


 
exactly!


----------



## newbie (Feb 16, 2016)

I love the La Perle one. Had it in the browsing soap thread and I have kept the picture because I LOVE IT. I just posted another soap made with the same technique, which was made by Saponeta. It can sure make a beautiful swinging pattern. Love your soaps as well and the carnival one is incredibly cheery.

Will put the technique on the list for future challenges.


----------



## Soap Techniques (Feb 16, 2016)

Thank you newbie!


----------



## Sonya-m (Feb 17, 2016)

Love these!! I've an exam in 3 weeks and I always 'treat' myself on the afternoon of the exam by making a batch (or two), this technique is definitely one I'm going to try.


----------



## lathered_up (Feb 21, 2016)

WOW! Love the colors! Amazing for just two attempts.  The second one reminds me  of a psychedelic stained glass window.


----------



## JuneP (Feb 21, 2016)

Those soaps are exquisite.


----------



## Judiraz (Feb 25, 2016)

Is that a vertical or horizonal cut? Looks like a vertical cut wall pour, but Fata Morgana says it's a faux funnel. I get something more like a tiger swirl if I vertical cut a faux funnel.

I tried and tried to get an outlined wall pour but just couldn't get it to work. If one of you wants to share the secret I would be forever grateful


----------



## kchaystack (Feb 25, 2016)

Judiraz said:


> Is that a vertical or horizonal cut? Looks like a vertical cut wall pour, but Fata Morgana says it's a faux funnel. I get something more like a tiger swirl if I vertical cut a faux funnel.
> 
> I tried and tried to get an outlined wall pour but just couldn't get it to work. If one of you wants to share the secret I would be forever grateful



I believe it is in a slab mold.  You pour color one, then color 2 in the middle of color one to make a bull's eye.  Then you move to a different area of the mold, pour color 1 and then color 2.  you do this over and over moving a little each time until you are out of batter.


----------



## Judiraz (Feb 25, 2016)

Of course! That makes perfect sense. I rarely use a slab mold so I just didn't think along those lines. I'm set to try this on Saturday. And I guess the one I did tonight in a tall & skinny isn't going to look like those!


----------



## TBandCW (Feb 27, 2016)

Just checked out your blogspot and facebook.  Amazing soaps!!


----------



## Sonya-m (Feb 27, 2016)

I always thought this was a vertical cut? Will be interesting to know as I was gonna give this a try in a few weeks


----------



## newbie (Feb 27, 2016)

This can be done in a loaf mold as well and cut on the vertical. THe pattern will be somewhat dependent on the trace, and on how much batter you pour over the contrasting color. If the trace is thicker, it is more likely to spread out and give you a more shallow flattened look on the vertical. If it's really thick, it will be quite flattened. If it's thinner, the main color will drop more into the mold and into the contrast color, like Fata's second multi-color soap, which looks like it was done at a thinner trace.  The other was done on the vertical as well but at a somewhat thicker trace. If it had been done at a thick trace it would more fishnetty (Yes, I just made that up.) 

In a slab mold, because you are looking at the surface, the effect will be different because you are looking down at the bulleyes on the horizontal and on the sides, the pattern will look a bit different because the soap has only so far to drop down.

The Perle one is done in a loaf and cut on the vertical. The green one was done in a slab, I'm almost certain because of the sides although this could have been done at a thicker trace, but is definitely cut on the horizontal.


----------



## soapswirl (Feb 28, 2016)

Newbie i think your explanation is spot on! I had a first attempt at this yesterday - in a loaf mould cut on the vertical. My fragrance oil accelerated so trace became very thick very quickly, i was spooning it in at the end. And as a result the pattern came out very shallow after the cut.


----------

